# Bees eating Grape Jelly!



## BJ

After the Orioles left I kept up my jelly feeder because there are a couple of other little birds that enjoy Welchs Grape Jelly. I now find that these feeders are full of little honey bees that complete eat the jelly! There are even a couple of hornets eating it too.

I wonder if this is ok? It must be because of the extreme drought we have here in mid-missouri. I don't want to continue putting out jelly if this will hurt the bee population. This is the first time every I have had so many little bees feeding.

Guess I just want to know if it is ok to keep the jelly out?


----------



## tom j

'''''' feeders are full of little honey bees '''''''''
are you sure there honey bees ?????????
what do you call small ???????


----------



## BJ

I'd say the bees are near to 1/2" long. I checked pictures on different bee sites and yes they are for sure honey bees. They can finish of a tablespoon of grape jelly in 1 day! I've had hornets on my hummingbird feeders but I've never seen bees swarming the jelly like these are doing. I can take a picture tomorrow, just not sure how to include it in the post.


----------



## alleyyooper

It is due to the drought. pickins are slim for them. It's so dry that if a flower were to bloom it wouldn't hold much nectar.
You can keep feeding the jelly or just mix up some syrup in a 1:1 ratio Put in a jar with holes (1/16th inch) punched in the top.
I get the gallon size free from the local pizza joints. set them upside down on a couple strips of wood so the girls can go under to drink.










Honey bee worker, female.










 Al


----------

